# De Profondis



## olliemae

Hello,

I'm trying to translate a French document into English (stay with me here), but there is a film title which I'm pretty sure is in Latin.  

"De Profondis"

I'm assuming I can translate this as "Depth", but some cheerful confirmation would be appreciated.  (Or even mopish confirmation, if it came the that.)

Thanks!


----------



## Flaminius

Hello olliemae,

...and welcome to the forums.  ^0^

Regarding your question, _de profundis_ literally means "from the depths."  I think it is take from the Latin translation of a Psalmodia.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

My first reaction to _De profundis_ is a poem written by Charles Baudelaire, see http://fleursdumal.org/poem/214 with two English translations.

In fact, this Latin expression is not translated, cf. in the first verse:

Rooms of endless mourning where old death-rattles sound,
Respond the echoes of your De profundis.​ 
The reason is that _De profundis_ is the name of a psalm which, according to Jewish tradition, was sung by Jewish pilgrims on their way to Jerusalem. It was later integrated into the Catholic breviary to be used in the prayers for the dead (which fits well into the poem). 

Literally _de profundis_ means “from the depths”. Depths of what? Well, Latin profunda (plural of _profundum_ – with the _de_, we are faced with an ablative - means everything from “hell” to “the immensity of the unknown”. Whatever...

In French (as in English) _De profundis_ has become a simple noun: Chanter un De profundis, “sing the psalm De profundis”.
 ​


----------



## olliemae

Cheers both of you, that adds a lot of depth to my translation.  

Incidentally, the film is about a monastery in France that is buried 800 meters under an artificial lake created by a dam.  Haven't seen it yet though.

Thanks!


----------



## Joca

olliemae said:


> Cheers both of you, that adds a lot of depth to my translation.
> 
> Incidentally, the film is about a monastery in France that is buried 800 meters under an artificial lake created by a dam. Haven't seen it yet though.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hi Olliemae

I wouldn't translate the title of the film. I would keep the Latin title. 

JC


----------



## pacobabel

De profundis is also the title of an Oscar Wilde's book.
p.


----------



## olliemae

Joca said:


> Hi Olliemae
> 
> I wouldn't translate the title of the film. I would keep the Latin title.
> 
> JC



Yea seeing as it was in Latin anyway, I think I'll just keep it as that.  But it's interesting to know all this.  I wonder how much the director knows...


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

The _De Profundis_ is Psalm 129 (130). It is a cry to God seeking help in deep affliction. It is the sixth of the seven "penitential psalms."

_*de profundis clamavi ad te Domine, Domine exaudi vocem meam: fiant aures tuae intendentes in vocem deprecationis meae. Si iniquitates observabis Domine, Domine quis sustinebit? Quia apud te propitiatio est, propter legem tuam sustinui te Domine. Sustinuit anima mea in verbum eius. Speravit anima mea in Domino. A custodia matutina usque ad noctem speret Israhel in Domino, quia apud Dominum misericordia et copiosa apud eum redemptio, et ipse redimet Israhel ex omnibus iniquitatibus eius.* _

Here is the Douay-Rheims translation:
_Out of the depths I have cried to thee, O Lord: Lord, hear my voice. Let thy ears be attentive to the voice of my supplication. If thou, O Lord, wilt mark iniquities: Lord, who shall stand it. For with thee there is merciful forgiveness: and by reason of thy law, I have waited for thee, O Lord. My soul hath relied on his word: My soul hath hoped in the Lord. _

_From the morning watch even until night, let Israel hope in the Lord. Because with the Lord there is mercy: and with him plentiful redemption. And he shall redeem Israel from all his iniquities. _


----------

